# Andean Marsupial Tree Frog (Gastrotheca riobambae)



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Does anyone on here keep any? Or have care sheets? Or know of any for sale?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

Gastrotheca - my favorite genus of frogs! :flrt:


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Ha! I should have guessed Martin. But don't tell Phyllomedusa that Gastrotheca is your favourite 

Do you keep and breed riobambae currently?


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

=;-)

I still keep Gastrotheca riobambae (I have three groups). But currently no offsprings. Hopefully next spring again. If not me I probably can "organize" some froglets next spring/summer. I have two friends who are keeing and breeding them too. 

Feeding time:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOAIKK17s24


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Excellent! Glad there's a few around over in Europe at least if not the UK. 

I have these two, but I'm looking for more. Love the vocalisations!


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Scubadiver said:


> Love the vocalisations!


My neighbours didn't! :-(
...therefore have to keep them indoor again.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I think that you need a few . My female died just before giving birth to the tadpoles. I removed the tadpoles for rearing but they died. I have no idea why the female died. Up until that point they were easy to keep. I kept mine at room temperature in a fairly basic vivarium. 

There were plenty available from second breeding of the Understory animals a couple of years ago.


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes, odd that they seem to have disappeared largely in the UK considering they seem easy to keep and breed. And a real shame too especially as they're now classified as endangered in the wild.
Please let me know if you hear of any for sale anywhere!


----------



## Scubadiver (Jun 13, 2014)

earthtiger said:


> My neighbours didn't! :-(
> ...therefore have to keep them indoor again.


You bring your neighbours the true Ecuadorian experience to the comfort of their own home and the DON'T appreciate it? Ungrateful if anything...


----------

